
Paul's Extreme Sound Stretch - tomkwok
http://hypermammut.sourceforge.net/paulstretch/
======
corysama
Arguably what brought PaulStretch into the public eye was this 800% slow-down
of "U Smile" that made Justin Beiber sound like Sigur Ros
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bidHnEekXpE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bidHnEekXpE)

Interview with the creator: [http://www.ew.com/article/2010/08/18/justin-
bieber-u-smile-s...](http://www.ew.com/article/2010/08/18/justin-bieber-u-
smile-slow)

------
Daiz
The author's homepage lists a bunch of interesting things where the software
has been used and mentioned[1]. Personally I found it quite fitting on the
Dredd 3D soundtrack on a song that it plays when people are using a drug
called Slo-Mo, which slows the user's perception of time to 1% of normal.

[1] [http://www.paulnasca.com/open-source-projects#TOC-Paul-s-
Ext...](http://www.paulnasca.com/open-source-projects#TOC-Paul-s-Extreme-
Sound-Stretch)

------
nosuchthing
Time-stretching audio algorithms are really fun.

Paulstrech algo: [http://www.paulnasca.com/algorithms-created-by-me#TOC-
PaulSt...](http://www.paulnasca.com/algorithms-created-by-me#TOC-PaulStretch-
extreme-sound-stretching-algorithm)

Ableton live has similar algorithms built in for audio time stretching, but
Paulstrech goes a step further and integrates a large spacey reverb that
smooths out the abrasiveness of the low resolution playback at extreme
modifications.

------
david-given
You can't mention PaulStretch without linking to Justin Biebier's totally
amazing ambient orchestral piece, U Smile:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QspuCt1FM9M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QspuCt1FM9M)

I'm not even kidding. It's superb. Put it on, turn the lights out, imagine
yourself on an alien beach, and feel the stress drift away...

------
pwenzel
For a sample work created by Paul's Sound Stretch, check out The Ambient
Dishwasher, by low light mixes:

[https://www.mixcloud.com/lowlight/the-ambient-
dishwasher/](https://www.mixcloud.com/lowlight/the-ambient-dishwasher/)

~~~
yellowapple
That's easily the most beautiful thing I've ever heard, just barely edging out
the paulstretch'd U Smile.

~~~
CamperBob2
Check out Vangelis, Dead Can Dance, old-school Enya (The Celts soundtrack
comes to mind), if you liked this.

~~~
yellowapple
I already have almost-full discographies of all except for Dead Can Dance (who
I hadn't heard of before). Thanks for the tip!

------
dr_bloodmoney
If you're curious here's some stuff I did a few years ago using it:

[https://soundcloud.com/medicinewheel](https://soundcloud.com/medicinewheel)

The interest thing about this app is that it allows you to pull material from
almost anywhere and make it sonically interesting. The first track I made was
sourced from 2 seconds of Love is a Battlefield and a few seconds from an
anti-depressant commercial. The fun part of this app is trying to turn the
most mundane sounds into something interesting.

------
jcpst
This is very cool, I'll need to spend some time playing with it.

I used abuse an old Powerbook's CPU by using Logic's Time Machine at the
maxium settings and clicking through the all the warnings that it might harm
the processor, and repeat several times. I made a whole album doing that:
[https://josephpost.bandcamp.com/](https://josephpost.bandcamp.com/)

------
jedanbik
I loved what this software package did for Kate Bush's Wuthering Heights (36
minutes long, so grab a seat):
[http://youtu.be/fsXhtJ9BTJA](http://youtu.be/fsXhtJ9BTJA)

For reference, this is the original version:
[http://youtu.be/BW3gKKiTvjs](http://youtu.be/BW3gKKiTvjs)

------
bch
Wow -- this[0] really reminds me of this[1].

[0]
[http://hypermammut.sourceforge.net/paulstretch/20x.ogg](http://hypermammut.sourceforge.net/paulstretch/20x.ogg)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpMNXEY_tio](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpMNXEY_tio)

------
fredfoobar42
Damn, I ran DEVO's "Mongoloid" through that and got a Godspeed You! Black
Emperor song.

------
staypuft
Paulstretch is now included as an effect in Audacity.

